# Suggestions on door frame repair



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

if that is 1x4 wood casing on the existing wood jamb and you go in to install a knockdown then you're dredging up a bit of additional work with the possible drywall finishing and paint on top of the carpentry. 

I've cut in new wood on residential-gorilla glued/clamped it after properly shimming the gap to the jack stud and it makes a nice repair with little finishing needs after smoothing with a sharp chisel.


----------



## Splinter hands (Aug 31, 2011)

Splinter hands said:


> House Doc, what licenses, certifications do you carry?





Dustincoc said:


> And, Where are you located?



I guess we will never know.:sad:


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

Splinter hands said:


> I guess we will never know.:sad:


I wouldn't give up hope yet.


BUMP! :clap:


----------



## House Doc (Sep 23, 2011)

My aren't we nosy??? Def:
*nosey* - definition of *nosey* by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus *...* 
Adj. 1. *nosey* - offensively curious or inquisitive; "curious about the neighbor's doings"; "he flipped through my letters in his nosy way"; "prying eyes"; "the snoopy *...

*I have what's needed to do the work that I do.
I'm Here.

Is this about people or knowledge? *Knowledge* is a familiarity with someone or something, which can include information, facts, descriptions, and/or skills acquired through experience or education

You either accept me or not. I know who I am..You don't. Enough said!


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

I think your posts show the extent of trade knowledge we will recieve from you


----------



## Splinter hands (Aug 31, 2011)

House Doc said:


> My aren't we nosy??? Def:
> *nosey* - definition of *nosey* by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus *...*
> Adj. 1. *nosey* - offensively curious or inquisitive; "curious about the neighbor's doings"; "he flipped through my letters in his nosy way"; "prying eyes"; "the snoopy *...
> 
> ...



:laughing::laughing::laughing: I have what's needed:laughing::laughing

Looks like the DEFINITION of a professional handyman.


----------



## House Doc (Sep 23, 2011)

Kiss off! I'm through with this crap from you (with few exceptions) AHs who think that you cr#p rose petals!! You won't see me in this place again... You all act like Union BA's and we know what most of them are like... 

So long.. 

the new poster's loss!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I would have just fixed it. :whistling

Why you ask, because I'm perfectly capable of making it work by screwing a big-ass cheap strike plate onto it, if he wants a new door he can call a door fitter.


----------



## Splinter hands (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Boy he sure skeedadled in a hurry. You guys are so *MEAN*! :laughing:


----------



## BC Carpenter (Dec 28, 2010)

Just because someone has done something for 36 years does not mean they have been doing it right for 36 years:whistling

Just because someone would suggest replacing a door jamb that is pretty well split in half does not mean they are "milking the customer" what it does mean is that they are professionals who take pride in quality repairs.


----------

